# Dead fish



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

*c/p*ok so one of my fish dided what do i do with it trow it away, flush it, bury it or what ?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I usually wrap in a couple of bags and throw them away.


----------



## RobinCharlotte (Jan 13, 2010)

Send it to me! I will immortalize it in a belt buckle or necklace for you! 


etsy.com/shop/peacocktaco
robincharlotte.com


:fish-in-a-bag::animated_fish_swimm


----------

